# NM Black Bear Hunts



## COLDTRACK (Mar 23, 2011)

www.Arrowheadoutfitters.net

Hunters we are beginning to book for 2011 Fall black bear hunts. &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;




































5-Day Black Bear Hunt with Hounds

Hunts Available August 16th-31st & September 23rd- November 30th. (New Mexico)

Transportation is provided. Main meals and lodging are not included in this price&#8230;but we can tailor your hunt as well.

License Fees/Tags 
Resident $47 Nonresident $260 
Tag is over the counter, has to be bought at the latest 2 days prior to your hunt.

50% of the hunt cost needs to be deposited to hold your hunt date. This hunt fee is $1500.00 per person plus tax for the harvest of a male bear. A $500 kill fee will be added for the harvest of female bears if taken. Our goal is to harvest mature male bears.

The hunt will be conducted by the means of mainly truck, and hiking with the use of well trained/bred bear hounds. Dogs will be followed by the means of GPS and Radio Telemetry Collars.

These bears come in a variety of color phases. Black, blonde, brown, red, cinnamon, and a mixture of all colors stated. Boars and Sows average 200lbs- 450 plus lbs.

95% Success Rate&#8230; rain or shine.

Your trophy will be skinned for you. But packing out of hide and meat is not included in price.

Bonus to your bear hunt! You can begin to hunt lions starting the month of October 1st on through the end of bear season November 30th. If a lion is harvested a trophy fee of $1000 for Toms or $1500 for females will be charged. 
Lion tag is also over the counter.
Resident $43 and Non-Resident $290

Call Mike Bency for details on how this hunt is coordinated. Mike will be your bear guide for the duration of your hunt.

505-363-2767 Cell

OR

Call Justin Medina (Owner of NM Arrowheadoutfitters) for pricing or to book your hunt...

575-496-8951 Cell

Visit www.arrowheadoutfitters.net for more info and other hunts that are available.

Now booking Mountain Lion Hunts for 2011-2012!


----------

